# 2.1 Speakers (2k-4k)



## suman729 (May 31, 2012)

Hi! I am finding a 2.1 system between 2k-4k. I ahave used creative and edifier speakers of 2k ranges.

And my experience with them- 

Creative - my first 2.1 speakers,, sounds good at lower volume(40-50% of volume),, after that it is really painful to hear them. Also i was tired with their boommmm boommmm base.....

Edifier - No distortion at high volume. SQ is better.
But bess is not so tight,, booming also. Sound looses its Quality at higher volume.

I have sold both of them,, and now using a 2.0 small logitech pair for temporary use. Now i have 4k in my pocket to get a new one....

So pls prnds,, suggest me something. I am from kolkata,, and will happy to find local shops to buy the speaker.


                 1.SONY SRS D8/D5
                 2.EDIFIER X600/P3080M
                 3.PHILIPS SP5300
                 4.ALTEC LANCING 2621/2721

I am looking for discussion about the above list. Any other options and suggestions are also welcome....


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 31, 2012)

As you have used speakers of Rs. 2k range so let me tell you, speakers ranging between 2k-4k will not provide you any significant jump in SQ. For that you need to spend more around 8k if you want significant jump in SQ.

Better to save your money and get the new one when you have good amount with you.


----------



## suman729 (Jun 1, 2012)

@ High-Fidelity,,
Thanks 4 reply.......

For pc 2.1speakers 8k is too much,, but that's my opinion. On that price range i'll go for 5.1 set. 

Any review about sony d8? 

Or any good 2.0 speakers in this range??


----------



## suman729 (Jun 1, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/150193-speakers.html

I have found this link......but the link below says different....!!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/146586-2-1-speakers.html

I am confused..!!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 10, 2012)

Stay away from D8, not worth the price..

Edifier C2 



suman729 said:


> But bess is not so tight,, booming also. Sound looses its Quality at higher volume.



You can't expect much from PC speakers <8K or so.. 
Best way to control boomy bass is playing with equalizer..


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jun 10, 2012)

suman729 said:


> @ High-Fidelity,,
> Thanks 4 reply.......
> 
> For pc 2.1speakers 8k is too much,, but that's my opinion. On that price range i'll go for 5.1 set.
> ...



8k for 2.1 or 2.0 will always sound much better than the 5.1 for 8k.

Audio quality comes at a premium, you or anyone else cannot find it at cheaper prices. You will only get what you are paying for.

One more thing, you cannot expect punchy bass or the bass which is musical or has definition at this price point.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 10, 2012)

why don't you try these speakers instead?

F&D A-520 Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com

quite under your budget, and currently the talk in town 
have a look at post #15080 here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-503.html

a few other members have ordered it or are currently using it. the reviews are also good.

even Altec Lansing VS2721 should be a good option.


----------



## rahulyo (Jun 11, 2012)

Take F&D A-520 or Altec Lansing VS2721 . Best for u .


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 11, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> why don't you try these speakers instead?
> 
> F&D A-520 Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com
> 
> ...





rahulyo said:


> Take F&D A-520 or Altec Lansing VS2721 . Best for u .



OP has already used the speakers in that price range, so if OP gets these speakers he might not see any diff. from his old ones.. 

As OP can spend 4K, i think he should go for edifier C2 - 4.2K.. What say?


----------

